# NW arkansas



## joy3738 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have looked and looked.... Im hoping this will be a good year. I live in the Grandview area


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

They have only found smallish ones in central Arkansas, I think it's gonna be another week or so for us in northern Arkansas. I love the area you are in joy3738, King's River is awesome. Or Ozark mountains are warming very slowly.


----------



## joy3738 (Mar 29, 2015)

where are you located Arkanshrooms


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Northern Crawford county, NW Arkansas. I saw a post where someone found some in the Kings river area. I found a bunch of False morels today in Fort Smith.


----------

